#          1 ?

## 137

6%.

     50 80 
      1      ?

----------

75-80  
 50-75

----------


## 137

> 75-80  
>  50-75


     ?
  .        .

----------


## OlgaK

> .        .


  ?

----------


## 137

1

1: 8.2 (8.2.18.61)

----------


## Andyko

""   ?

----------


## b-consalt

,      :Smilie:

----------


## 137

1.


75,01 80,01
50,01 75,01    10.000 

    .

----------


## .

*137*,    -   ?  :Frown:

----------


## 137

,       

         .

----------


## .

*137*,     ?    ,    ,    .  
   -  ,    :Frown:

----------

> ""   ?

----------

,

----------

.           .      ,              ,  (     )      .    .

----------


## .

**,        ,   99% ,    ,

----------

.       , 
   .   .   -    1  -.      ,   1   ,     .

----------


## 137

,      -    ,    .

    :  90 ,    ,      ,      -            ,          .            (       ),           . 

           .      1      ,    ,     .              1         .

----------


## 137

(    )         .
   .

 -      -       .

----------


## 137

.

----------


## .

*137*,  ,  ,     )))
   1,  -  .       .     ,   ,  - .

----------


## Andyko

*137*,    ?
      ?
            ?

----------


## 137

> *137*,    ?
>       ?
>             ?


         ().     1,   .

----------

.  .     .        .       1    .

----------


## .

...

----------

1  -.?      ?

----------

> 6%.
> 
>      50 80 
>       1      ?


  ? ...

----------


## 137

> ? ...


          50 80,      ?  
         .

----------

> 50 80,      ?  
>          .


  .     ,   , ..

----------


## 137

> .     ,   , ..


   ?     ? .

----------

> ?     ? .


       ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

...

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

10000

----------

